# Undertaker stories from various shoot interviews



## ArabGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

This thread is going to collect all the different badass stories mentioned in wrestlers shoot interviews regarding the Undertaker.

I'll start with a few (some I can't remember where I heard so hopefully people will collaborate)

- Undertaker would insist Paul Bearer be the one to put fuel in the car while he waited inside, to protect his gimmic. One day Paul needed to take a piss and told Taker to hold on. Well, Taker persuaded him to put the gas in first. Poor Paul was shaking and jumping up and down waiting for the car to be refueled. Well, suddenly he no longer needed to go to the bathroom. Yup, Paul releived himself right then and there in the gas station. 
Undertaker laughed so much he nearly cried. He picked up the phone, "Hey Vince, you won't believe what just happened!"

So Paul decides to get his payback. How? With a cucumber. That's right a cucumber. Undertaker is repulsed by the mere sight of cucumbers.
So Paul stuffs a bunch of cucumbers in Undertaker's hat while he's getting dressed. Taker goes to pick up his hat, and immediately gags and almost throws up right then and there. He felt sick all night because of being so close to those damn cucumbers! 

Source: Paul Bearer shoot interview with Jim Cornette


- Undertaker loves to drink Jack Daniels.

Source: Kevin Nash


- Undertaker was once insulted in a bar by two marines whom had had too much to drink. The observer of the story went into the bathroom to take a leak and when he came out both of them were laying on the ground thanks to Taker.

Source: I can't remember who told this story. It was on youtube two-three years back and that's where I heard it.


- Undertaker threatened to beat up HBK at WM 14 if be didn't do business and lay down for Austin.

Source: Undertaker, Off the Record


I'll come back with some more as I remember them.
Kevin Nash had some good ones in his timeline shoot interview. As well as Justin Credible.

Credible told the story of Taker getting him high on some hallucinogen drug backstage, and suddenly striking his Deadman tongue rolled out, eyes rolled up, pose in front of a hallucinating Justin who almost had a heart attack thinking he had seen the Devil!


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..The funniest one I've heard is Bruce Prichard (Brother Love) on Austin's show (I think) talking about how back in 1990 he was in a rental car with Taker after a show and by accident they stumbled into some dangerous Black ghetto and they asked some local gang banger some directions and he started to get a bit hostile and then he looked in the back seat and saw Taker glaring at him with his ghoulish face and he just started backing away from the car before running away in horror.


----------



## ArabGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> ..The funniest one I've heard is Bruce Prichard (Brother Love) on Austin's show (I think) talking about how back in 1990 he was in a rental car with Taker after a show and by accident they stumbled into some dangerous Black ghetto and they asked some local gang banger some directions and he started to get a bit hostile and then he looked in the back seat and saw Taker glaring at him with his ghoulish face and he just started backing away from the car before running away in horror.


Hahaha that was awesome! Yeah it was on Audtin's podcast.


----------



## BamBamJigelow (Apr 12, 2014)

Taker was a hellraiser back in the day and one of the craziest partiers in the business. Him, Nash, and The Godfather used to drink for hours and ride a limo around New York and Vegas all night long to troll the stripclubs. - Source: Kevin Nash 

He was nicknamed "Wendy" by Cornette and Moody (after the Wendy's logo girl) for his long red hair. - Source: Bill Moody 

Taker threw up in a Pancake house when Moody and somebody else dropped cucumbers in his iced tea. - Source: Bill Moody

After Bill Moody accidentally peed his pants in a gas station on the road, Taker told the boys and for months afterwards he and some of the other wrestlers left little packages of pampers outside Bill's dressing room. - Source: Bill Moody

He gave Justin Credible his first ever hit of acid on a private flight to Europe. Once Credible started tripping Taker freaked him out by pretending to be a cat and hissing at him.  Source: Justin Credible 

Is a huge fan of the golden era of Las Vegas and old Elvis Presley and Sinatra. He likes to try to convert people by passing his favorite hits along to them. - Source: various- Moody, unknown, Credible 

He used to get smashed with Mick Mars from Motely Crue. Source- Bill Moody

He knocked a guy unconscious in a bar one time for getting in his face, and narrowly avoided being arrested for assault by running out the back. Source- Dutch Mantel


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

> Thanks to Joe Sperandeo for the following:
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone else has brought this to your attention yet, but the Undertaker was mentioned in a book that I just finised reading. It's "How to Make Love Like a Porn Star," the Jenna Jameson autobiography. It's a very good book, if anyone is interested. Anyway, here is the excerpt in which she discusses meeting the Undertaker. Tony is Jenna's older brother and these incidents occurred in the early '90s.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## BamBamJigelow (Apr 12, 2014)

Jenna Jameson  :ti


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao That Jenna Jameson story!

Taker's a boss!


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

^


> Jordan was there at the time, and the Undertaker said, "I'm going to kick your boyfriend's ass and take you away with me." I knew he was serious. I ran upstairs and told Jordan we had to leave, because this guy was going to beat the f--- out of him and kidnap me. So I never saw him again. I think that was when Jordan forbid me to talk to any more guys on the road.


:ti


----------



## ArabGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

Pugilist said:


> ^
> 
> 
> :ti


LMAO


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

This is great, I love Taker and it's great he hails from my hometown Houston. But these stories bah gawd are hilarious; would have never though he was a partier. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ArabGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

harlemheat said:


> This is great, I love Taker and it's great he hails from my hometown Houston. But these stories bah gawd are hilarious; would have never though he was a partier.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Why does it matter that he's from your hometown? You had no choice in being born in Huston.

Lol yeah who would of guessed the silent deadman was a party boss.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

BamBamJigelow said:


> Is a huge fan of the golden era of Las Vegas and old Elvis Presley and Sinatra. He likes to try to convert people by passing his favorite hits along to them. - Source: various- Moody, unknown, Credible


Waiting for that Hall of Fame induction video :ex:





Either that or this would be epic!


----------



## ArabGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

HouseofPunk said:


> Waiting for that Hall of Fame induction video :ex:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

Undertaker threatens to kick a guy's ass for no other reason than being Jenna Jameson's BF and the IWC thinks he's a god. Typical, IWC. Undertaker could have been part of Al Queda and you would all praise him.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Undertaker is scared of cucumbers LOL hahahaha


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Brock must've ate cucumbers before the match and had cucumber breath. No wonder he won.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

witchblade000 said:


> Brock must've ate cucumbers before the match and had cucumber breath. No wonder he won.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

witchblade000 said:


>


 Really funny except the record is wrong.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Lol cucumbers. I don't like them but damn a fear or strong dislike for them lpl

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Undertaker truly is the GOAT


----------



## Lornestorm (Jan 28, 2014)

harlemheat said:


> This is great, I love Taker and it's great he hails from my hometown Houston. But these stories bah gawd are hilarious; *would have never though he was a partier.*
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Really? The long hair, multitude of tattoos, piercings (eyebrow and ears), and motorcycles never tipped you off?

Actually from what I read back in the day he was living pretty close to the edge. Paul Bearer used to answer fan questions on his old website forum and he would comment about Taker constantly being out all night, and regularly hung over. This was in the early years though. He cleaned himself up big time and doesn't party anymore. From what I've read he's pretty much a soccer dad these days.


----------



## Lornestorm (Jan 28, 2014)

Jake the Snake Roberts told a story about how Mark Calaway first introduced himself. It went something like "I love your work but I hear you know the greatest strip clubs in the world and I want to ride with you." Jake said he thought the kid wouldn't last a week hanging with the Snake but by the end of one tour Calaway was getting his stomach pumped in the afternoon and wrestling at night as if nothing ever happened. He said he didn't even need the deadman makeup anymore. 
Source: Jake the Snake Roberts

He was nicked "PT" or "PartyTaker" by some of the guys because the first thing he'd do after checking into a new city is go out and party all night long. 
Source: William Moody

Shane McMahon, Batista, and Taker were in a bar somewhere in some city. They go up to the bar and each order their drink and Batista orders a "Malibu." Taker goes 'the fuck is a Malibu? Get him a Jack." 
Source: Dave Batista 

Taker was the judge of wrestlers court for many years. He used to hand down hilarious sentences for penance. Some of these included supplying the boys in the back with beer, carrying suitcases, and writing and performing an apology song. 
Source: various wrestlers have commented on this; The Hardy Boys


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Some unmentioned off the top of my head:

PRFH: Vince trying to double leg Angle. Angle obligious and sprawls Vince which wakes up Taker. Unknowing of this being play, Taker chokes Angle from behind.

One of my personal favorites from a Jake Roberts shoot: The boys are playing card games and trying to get Jake to drink again (this was in 96 where Jake was a different man). Taker responded to the boys by saying "you guys don't want Jake to start drinking again or he'd get on the mike and bury every last one of you!"

Chris Jericho in a bar tried for hours to get Taker to allow Jericho to kiss him on the lips. After hours of this, Taker finally relented by letting Jericho kiss him on the cheek. (Jericho's podcast, his undisputed book)

Taker was the one who kicked the door in to get answers from Vince on the details of the Screwjob (Bret's book, various wrestlers)

Taker used to ride Big Show's ass about his non- proportionate talent to result ratio. (Big Show himself, Taker, Steve Austin)

A recent funny one: HBK texted Taker to see if he was OK after Mania 30. Taker responds with "yes but I need to get the number of the bus that hit me".

The classic story of Taker in gorrilla with taped fists to ensure Michaels did the job (Cornette, Taker himself)

Not wrestling related, but Taker used to collect people's unpaid debts (Taker on Jimmy Kimmel)

Austin once cracked Taker slightly at a house show where Taker gave his signature glance to Austin. Austin started laughing causing Taker to laugh for a fraction of a second before flipping his hair to hide the smile.

Taker once caught Austin with a stiff uppercut landing on the chin that flash KOd Austin. Austin claims while brief, this was the only time in his life he was knocked out even including his football days.


----------



## dudenamedric (Dec 23, 2013)

damn these are great stories. keep em comin


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

witchblade000 said:


> Brock must've ate cucumbers before the match and had cucumber breath. No wonder he won.


Undertaker being afraid of cucumbers is just as weird as vampires being scared of garlic. :lol

Lesnar sure found out Taker's weakness.

:lelbrock


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

it all makes sense now! brock lesnar had cucumbers in his shorts to weaken the undertaker, and one could say that third f5 was a big ass cucumber itself, in a sense!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

great stories!


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Keep the stories coming please


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

It's strange that in a business filled with so much hate and bitterness you never hear a single bad thing being said about undertaker.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dbp (Sep 25, 2006)

Bret talked about working with him in one of his recent Q&A appearances. He said he'd accidentally hit him with a punch damn near as hard as he could, and taker would just laugh and go "spud!"


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Dude has earned everyones respect in the biz. U gotta like a guy that can earn anyone's respect & still be a legit bad ass. 

Hopefully he writes a book or does a podcast here sometime. 


Keep the stories coming 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Such a boss the Deadman is :banderas


----------



## ArabGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Some unmentioned off the top of my head:
> 
> PRFH: Vince trying to double leg Angle. Angle obligious and sprawls Vince which wakes up Taker. Unknowing of this being play, Taker chokes Angle from behind.
> 
> ...



This is great!


----------



## Mr Shadow (Oct 18, 2013)

Cain Velasquez said Taker did a dick move to Brock Lesnar after he had just lost the UFC world title


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao What a freaking bad ass Taker is!


----------



## RVD'S BONG (Jan 3, 2012)

Anyone heard the story about Taker dropping acid on a plane ? 
I read about it once but I'm having a hard time finding it again .


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Taker being a badass as usual :taker


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow. Never knew Taker was troubled by the sight of cucumbers :lmao. Great stores. First time hearing a few of these.


----------



## ExGrodzki (Apr 27, 2013)

Any more??


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> Wow. Never knew Taker was trouble by the sight of cucumbers :lmao. Great stores. First time hearing a few of these.


Haha, it's hard to imagine the undertakaaar being afraid of anything, especially cucumbers.


----------



## BamBamJigelow (Apr 12, 2014)

Mr Shadow said:


> Cain Velasquez said Taker did a dick move to Brock Lesnar after he had just lost the UFC world title


I think by the way things have transpired with the streak, it's safe to say that was all a work, though nobody knew it at the time. Taker would never legit call Lesnar out after a fight. He has a ton of respect for Lesnar (evidently) as a fighter and for the UFC. 

There was a whole plan set up where Brock was supposed to do a big cross-promotional feud leading up to a match with Taker at Mania. It was a great plan as wwe was excited to capitalize on UFC's popularity and hopefully gain new viewership. Taker being the huge MMA fan he is was excited about it, and Brock was supposed to be getting a major payday. They were in talks, and Brock supposedly knew Taker was going to be out there. Apparently they went forward with the little "wanna do it?" and staredown because they were so confident that Brock would be allowed to do the WM 27 ppv. Dana White found out, put the kibosh to the plan and that was the end of that.


----------



## BamBamJigelow (Apr 12, 2014)

RVD'S BONG said:


> Anyone heard the story about Taker dropping acid on a plane ?
> I read about it once but I'm having a hard time finding it again .


Read through this thread. You'll find it.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

BamBamJigelow said:


> Read through this thread. You'll find it.


*Basically taker gives someone some acid, I think it may have been justin credible and gets him high then taker rolls is eyes up and acts like the deadman, Justin credible said he shit himself.* :lol


----------



## BamBamJigelow (Apr 12, 2014)

Arrogant Mog said:


> *Basically taker gives someone some acid, I think it may have been justin credible and gets him high then taker rolls is eyes up and acts like the deadman, Justin credible said he shit himself.* :lol


No, he was acting a cat and hissing when Credible was tripping. :lmao


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

BamBamJigelow said:


> No, he was acting a cat and hissing when Credible was tripping. :lmao


*
Oh right, yeah thats it. :lol*

Green repped


----------



## ArabGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

Bret Hart was refusing to take the Nash power bomb during their steel cage match because Undertaker interfering against Diesel would make Bret look weak (being saved by Taker)
Undertaker snapped at Bret during a sitdown with him and Nash laying out the interference and said "not everything is about you." 
Bret agreed to take the powerbomb.

Source: Nash


----------



## Lornestorm (Jan 28, 2014)

Calaway is the Vito Corleone of the lockerroom. Road Dog and Billy Gunn in their shoot interview where they're drunk and high and shitting on everyone call him the "legit Godfather." 

One of my favorite Taker stories is in my opinion one of the funniest best kept secret wrestling punks, the formation of the anti-kliq or the "Krew" (conveniently spelled with a K ). 

It had been kept on the DL for a long time but many have talked about and confirmed it. This story comes from many sources: Percy Pringle, Dennis Knight, Nash, XPAC and Brian Adams. 

Taker was friends with and would party with many guys in the Kliq but he was getting tired of their bullshit and how they were treating people as they gained more power. He refused to become a part of their ridiculous circle. He began to surround himself and travel with a small group of guys he respected and had respect for the business (translation: guys that could go out and party and enjoy themselves but acted like real men, not whiny little girls). These guys were said to be Yokozuna, Phineas Godwin, Charles Wright, Dennis Knight, Brian Lee, Brian Adams. There may have been others. 

As the story goes, one night Taker and his boys were out drinking and making fun of how lame the Kliq was so they decided to form their own group and call it the "Krew" or "BackStage Krew" aka BSK and they spelled it with a K.  It was supposed to be a joke and intentionally lame but as the night wore on and they became more wasted they all drunk-tattooed BSK on themselves and showed up at the next house show with tats in full view for everyone to see. :flip

It was a joke but people ended up taking it more serious than intended and I heard one shoot interview (can't remember who, I'm looking to find it again) where someone said that BSK were regarded as a legit option to go to if you were someone breaking into the business who was respectful and working hard and was having trouble with the ego trips that were trying to run the show backstage. Those guys were supposedly guys that would look out for you and give you the right advice, and since they weren't afraid of the Kliq and were respected by them, they could stand up to shitty situations they saw going down. I think this may have been what elevated Calaway from a guy who people liked and respected to the "Godfather" of the lockerroom. I'd love to hear more stories about this time but an argument can probably be made that a group like this (BSK) was essential to keeping some control over the lockerroom and preventing the crash and burn from the ego trips that eventually killed WCW's product. The Kliq was notorious for looking out for themselves and holding new guys back, and when that shit went away new guys like Austin and Rock could charge through and become huge. And with this the Attitude Era was born and the rest is history. 

Taker's the man. (Y)


----------



## IT'S VADER TIME (Jul 14, 2013)

Always wondered what that BSK tat stood for. If that story is true then that is hilarious. I can't think of anyone who would be more fun to party with than the Deadman.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that's what it means. Lol dudes a badass even more for keeping it. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VintageQuadTear (Mar 10, 2014)

I've read just about every wrestling biography out there, but Taker's is the one I'm waiting on. What an interesting read his autobiography will be.


----------



## __howdy__ (May 11, 2014)

Why does Taker so infrequently do interviews? He's such an interesting guy


----------



## Usernam3 (Apr 7, 2014)

A few I haven't seen mentioned yet, both wrestling related:

So who remembers the pyro mishap at Elimination Chamber in 2010? Well Undertaker got 1st and 2nd degree burns and had to sit in that pod and basically cook for the entire match. Well of course Jericho ends up winning the title and when Jericho gets to the back he sees Taker and Vince in the training room.

Taker tells Vince "I don't want any explanations and I don't want any apologies, because if I see the pyro guy, I'm gonna kill him."

Next thing everyone knows, the pyro guy is escorted out of the building to never be seen again."


The next one is the Chris Masters incident, which I have seen mentioned on here before:

It all started when Taker started working over Masters' arm early in the match. Masters tagged out and just stood there on the apron without selling the pain. On the other side of the ring, Taker was gesturing to Masters as if to say, "Sell your arm, dumbass." Masters still wasn't doing anything, and then Taker actually yelled it across the ring. Masters sold a bit and then apparently forgot again.

Masters was tagged back into the match, and apparently Undertaker roughed him up, blooding and perhaps breaking his nose. Masters then started having trouble breathing and got completely blown up. He finally rolled out of the ring and sold like he'd hurt his arm legit. As it turns out, Masters actually dislocated his elbow at some point.

Some guys came out and took Masters to the back. Finlay finished the rest of the match alone. That was the last time Masters wrestled on the tour. Also, a photo of Masters wearing a sling on his arm turned up online, so his injury was serious.


----------



## __howdy__ (May 11, 2014)

Usernam3 said:


> A few I haven't seen mentioned yet, both wrestling related:
> 
> So who remembers the pyro mishap at Elimination Chamber in 2010? Well Undertaker got 1st and 2nd degree burns and had to sit in that pod and basically cook for the entire match. Well of course Jericho ends up winning the title and when Jericho gets to the back he sees Taker and Vince in the training room.
> 
> ...



LOL


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

__howdy__ said:


> Why does Taker so infrequently do interviews? He's such an interesting guy


He has tried to protect the Undertaker character for as long as he could and it's worked, also as others have said he has always been about the business and protecting the business rather than his own ego.

This is why he'll never ever have a Twitter, Facebook etc


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Taker 'shooting' on Masters? Is there footage if this?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

I can't get the full details of the story correctly but Nash told a story where everyone was banned from stripclubs after an altercation or something so Nash decides to screw the ban and go anyways thinking no one would see him there anyways and as he's scoping around, he sees a big man in a motorcycle jacket who gives him the "whats up" gesture and it's freaking Taker who's already way ahead of him hahaha


----------



## Usernam3 (Apr 7, 2014)

The Hitman said:


> Taker 'shooting' on Masters? Is there footage if this?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Wasn't a shoot. Just a story from a match done at a house show in Scotland(?).


----------



## Lornestorm (Jan 28, 2014)

BKKsoulcity said:


> I can't get the full details of the story correctly but Nash told a story where everyone was banned from stripclubs after an altercation or something so Nash decides to screw the ban and go anyways thinking no one would see him there anyways and as he's scoping around, he sees a big man in a motorcycle jacket who gives him the "whats up" gesture and it's freaking Taker who's already way ahead of him hahaha


LoL. I remember that story. Actually Nash said that specifically him and Taker were called in by Vince and told that it didn't look good for them to be seen in strip clubs anymore. Apparently they spent too much time in them. So Nash is having strip club withdrawl one night in some city and decides "screw it" so he goes to one only to find Taker in black leather jacket already there hiding away in the corner. 

Their exchange went something like "I see you listened. I see YOU listened." :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

These Taker stories are amazing haha, keep em coming!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Usernam3 said:


> Wasn't a shoot. Just a story from a match done at a house show in Scotland(?).


I meant Taker 'shooting' on Masters in the match, as in Taker legit hurting his arm, and if there was footage of this.

In ring shooting.


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

Taker is my wrestling equivalent of Ryan Giggs, he's been with me since I was a boy, and now he's semi retired, he's the godfather of the dressing/locker room, I can't wait for both to release proper autobiographies. They'll be WELL worth reading for many different reasons!


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

Lornestorm said:


> LoL. I remember that story. Actually Nash said that specifically him and Taker were called in by Vince and told that it didn't look good for them to be seen in strip clubs anymore. Apparently they spent too much time in them. So Nash is having strip club withdrawl one night in some city and decides "screw it" so he goes to one only to find Taker in black leather jacket already there hiding away in the corner.
> 
> Their exchange went something like "I see you listened. I see YOU listened." :lol


Yup that's the story! Funny stuff


----------



## Usernam3 (Apr 7, 2014)

The Hitman said:


> I meant Taker 'shooting' on Masters in the match, as in Taker legit hurting his arm, and if there was footage of this.
> 
> In ring shooting.


Gotcha haha. No video behind it though. Just a rumored thing. Masters denied it afterwards though.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Haha these are awesome.


----------



## Usernam3 (Apr 7, 2014)

From The Rock himself:



> "There was a very specific incident that demonstrated to me exactly what kind of a man the Undertaker is.
> 
> It was while I was teetering at the upper edge of the second tier, getting ready to leap to the top tier. The Rock was on the border of super-stardom, within a breath of reaching a level of success that only a handful of wrestlers attain.
> The Undertaker, of course, was already there, and he was my opponent on this particular edition of Raw.
> ...


----------



## fastfrosty (Jan 21, 2013)

Usernam3 said:


> From The Rock himself:


Awesome. Backstage, Taker will never be matched. He was a leader by heart and pulled people in line. I heard he is the reason Steiner's run didn't last long; because Taker didn't want a guy coming in and trying to intimidate everyone.


----------



## Cack_Thu (Sep 29, 2012)

Stories of Taker managing to finish a match inspite of Sid Justice shitting in his gear,still makes me go :lol .Unless Sid tells it first,there is no way Taker would come out to admit that Sid did indeed crap in his wrestling gear when he picked him up for tombstone at their WM match,that would totally destroyed Sid's street creds and would have turned into a joke,instantly.Imagine the stench.Thorough professional.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

none of this shit is funny to me. they're like, a tad bit of interesting but you guys are fucking freaking out over undeertaker "pulling pranks" like making "the boys" buy beer and carry bags. 

Cool shit IWC


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

I have a really hard time believing some of this stuff.


----------



## BamBamJigelow (Apr 12, 2014)

Deptford said:


> none of this shit is funny to me. they're like, a tad bit of interesting but you guys are fucking freaking out over undeertaker "pulling pranks" like making "the boys" buy beer and carry bags.
> 
> Cool shit IWC


 And who pissed in your cornflakes? Nobody is freaking out. It's pretty amazing that somebody who has been in a cutthroat company filled with many frankly awful personalities has been able to keep himself so secretive and mysterious to this day. And it's great to find out through others that he's such a cool guy that everybody seems to legitimately respect the hell out of.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

ArabGuy said:


> *Why does it matter that he's from your hometown? You had no choice in being born in Huston.
> *
> Lol yeah who would of guessed the silent deadman was a party boss.


it's called having pride in the place you grew up


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Stadhart said:


> it's called having pride in the place you grew up


and why exactly would you have pride for something like that ? is it a lifetime achievement to have semen fertilizing an egg in one specific part of the world, an activity that you had nothing to do to accomplish mind you ?


----------



## ArabGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

Rocky Mark said:


> and why exactly would you have pride for something like that ? is it a lifetime achievement to have semen fertilizing an egg in one specific part of the world, an activity that you had nothing to do to accomplish mind you ?


Lol, exactly. It's just a sad attempt by man to bestow upon his existence value. But it's artificial. A delusion to fill empty lives.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

I've heard alot of shoot interviews bring up the Undertaker and wrestler court- whatever that is. So I guess he has alot of respect 

I remember one guy, recently, calling the Undertaker a douchebag on a shoot interview- it stood out because its so contrarian to everyone else's opinion- I cant remember who said it though


----------



## BamBamJigelow (Apr 12, 2014)

Socko316 said:


> I've heard alot of shoot interviews bring up the Undertaker and wrestler court- whatever that is. So I guess he has alot of respect
> 
> I remember one guy, recently, calling the Undertaker a douchebag on a shoot interview- it stood out because its so contrarian to everyone else's opinion- I cant remember who said it though


Maybe he was joking? Try to find the shoot and link it. I've watched practically every shoot available and have seriously not heard any real negative things about him. Even DDP after the stalker angle- he faults Vince and knows Vince didn't like him but he says good things about Taker. The closest thing I've heard to negative about Taker was the drug-fueled, incoherent ramblings of London and Kendrick. But they were wigged out of their mind and shitting on everyone with an important position in the company and it was hard to understand what they were even talking about. They prayed for Vince McMahon to be murdered, shrugged off Benoit's crimes, and went on and on about 911 being a conspiracy so... probably not the most reliable sources.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

__howdy__ said:


> Why does Taker so infrequently do interviews? He's such an interesting guy


Think about his character...SMH


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

I've never heard a bad thing about taker. It's hard to take anything from anyone on drugs or alcohol. 

Lol his character is meant to be shrouded in darkness & he is old school so he keeps his real life pretty much dark too

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Usernam3 (Apr 7, 2014)

Socko316 said:


> I've heard alot of shoot interviews bring up the Undertaker and wrestler court- whatever that is. So I guess he has alot of respect


Savage on Wrestler's Court:



> The last post Jen posted made me do some digging fot The Wrestler’s Court info. So I found an interview conducted by IGN.com with Randy Savage where he talks about Wrestler’s Court. The interview took place sometime before the Legends Of Wrestling: Showdown game for PS2 (which was released in June 24, 2004) so it’s pretty dated. But I felt like it should be posted anyways. The link to the full interview is below.
> 
> IGN Sports: What is wrestler’s court?
> Randy Savage: Back in the locker room there was a wrestler’s code, a court, and Vince McMahon used to honor it. It was a moment in time where if you were out of line in the dressing room or something like that, you might be called out right in front of everybody to tell your side of the story. Its entertainment value was way off the charts. There are a lot of interesting characters in the wrestling business.
> ...


Probably the funniest wrestlers court story I have heard:



> APA vs. Teddy Long
> One night Undertaker was not present so good ol Triple H filled in as the Judge. So The APA accused Teddy of being a "cheap motherfucker." They explained that Teddy would act like he was asleep when they would arrive at a toll road, and just try to skip out on paying his part of a bill. So as the APA gave their side of the story. Triple H asked Teddy "before I rule on this do you have something to say, because you're obviously fucked". Teddy would then say he had a character witness and it was Mae Young. Mae Young came in not knowing what was happening was assuming that Teddy was in court for selling viagra. She would go on to say " I do not know why you wrestlers need that Niagra with your big dicks and stuff." Triple H would go along with it and tell Mae that sometimes wrestlers need a little help. The ruling was in favor of the APA and Teddy had to buy both of them Chicken and Beer for a month.


Apparently the Undertaker once ruled that the Miz was exiled from the locker room for 6 months after he got crumbs in a referee's bag LOL.


----------



## BamBamJigelow (Apr 12, 2014)

Usernam3 said:


> Savage on Wrestler's Court:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard the Miz talk about this before. Apparently he was bringing takeout food into the room and without realizing it getting the saucy shit all over people's things. The he looks up and hears Benoit going crazy on him for like 10 minutes yelling. Then Benoit runs out to tell on him to the Undertaker and the Miz is like "I'm screwed." lol


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Good for the Miz he is a moron & that APA story is pretty good

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ChrisPinwah! (May 22, 2014)

You want a shoot on him? One of my good college friends worked for three years at Georgia-Pacific, the place where ex-hubby of McCool's works, and boy, did he shoot on him!


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

These stories are all beautiful.


----------



## BamBamJigelow (Apr 12, 2014)

ChrisPinwah! said:


> You want a shoot on him? One of my good college friends worked for three years at Georgia-Pacific, the place where ex-hubby of McCool's works, and boy, did he shoot on him!


The ex is always going to be miserable/bitter and have negative things to say. That's inevitable. 

So... spill it. What did he say about him?


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

First off is her ex even a decent size dude. Lol some 5'10 midget talking smack

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ChrisPinwah! (May 22, 2014)

96powerstroker said:


> First off is her ex even a decent size dude. Lol some 5'10 midget talking smack


EHEH. Her ex is married again by now though. The guy works since I can remember as a PR guy at Ocean-Pacific in his native Palatka. He is not short and enjoys going out in small-minded clubs, so not your typical dork. He is still friendly with my pal.

My friend worked there from 2005-2007 as an accountant so he went through the whole process: happy couple- breakup- McCool with a tattoed guy named Undertaker.


----------



## BamBamJigelow (Apr 12, 2014)

ChrisPinwah! said:


> EHEH. Her ex is married again by now though. The guy works since I can remember as a PR guy at Ocean-Pacific in his native Palatka. He is not short and enjoys going out in small-minded clubs, so not your typical dork. He is still friendly with my pal.
> 
> My friend worked there from 2005-2007 as an accountant so he went through the whole process: happy couple- breakup- McCool with a tattoed guy named Undertaker.


lol "small-minded clubs." 

You said "boy did he shoot on Taker." What's the shoot? What did he reveal? Yeah we already know that she was married, they broke up and she was with a "tattoed" guy named Undertaker. Nothing new there.


----------



## RVD'S BONG (Jan 3, 2012)

BamBamJigelow said:


> No, he was acting a cat and hissing when Credible was tripping. :lmao


Found it ...Odd it was already in this thread :shocked:
I read that before I just can't remember where.I tried looking,glad I checked this thread again.
Man,that would have been a sight to see.I have a hard time imagining Taker being into Psychedelics.
I bet it would be one hell of a time.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

At a recent Q&A with Shawn Michaels, Michaels spoke about HIAC 97. Him and Taker had planned to go 40 minutes, but when they were standing in the gorilla position, Gerald Briscoe shouted out 'We got 55 minutes until the PPV goes off air'. Michaels gave Taker a concerned look and said 'What the hell are we gonna do?'. Apparently Taker just turned his head to Shawn and said 'I'll walk slow'.

Brilliant.


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

:lol ^^^


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

If I was a wrestler going into the locker room The Undertaker would be the guy Id have so much respect for and try so hard to impress id end up looking like a kiss ass haha


----------



## BamBamJigelow (Apr 12, 2014)

I was reading a shoot interview from a smackdown wrestler a couple of years ago. I can't find the link anymore so I want to say MVP or maybe Chavo. I think it was one of them. They were talking about being in Chile and the fans at the airport just being totally crazy and making the wrestlers nervous when they walked from the gate to the bus. 

When Taker walked through with his luggage some fan went nuts and created a huge security disturbance by jumping over the gate, grabbing Taker and almost pulling him to the ground. The wrestlers behind him and from the bus windows were all watching horrified. When Taker got on the bus they expected him to be fuming and furious and when they ask him what he thought about that guy Taker totally no-sold the incident and responded "what guy?" :

I found the link to the video that shows it. It starts at 1:30. 

It's not letting me insert the video directly. Here is the link. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKt08O5xWVs


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> At a recent Q&A with Shawn Michaels, Michaels spoke about HIAC 97. Him and Taker had planned to go 40 minutes, but when they were standing in the gorilla position, Gerald Briscoe shouted out 'We got 55 minutes until the PPV goes off air'. Michaels gave Taker a concerned look and said 'What the hell are we gonna do?'. Apparently Taker just turned his head to Shawn and said 'I'll walk slow'.
> 
> Brilliant.


Holy s%#t, he did walk slow if you go back and watch too !!

:lmao


----------



## Lornestorm (Jan 28, 2014)

BamBamJigelow said:


> I was reading a shoot interview from a smackdown wrestler a couple of years ago. I can't find the link anymore so I want to say MVP or maybe Chavo. I think it was one of them. They were talking about being in Chile and the fans at the airport just being totally crazy and making the wrestlers nervous when they walked from the gate to the bus.
> 
> When Taker walked through with his luggage some fan went nuts and created a huge security disturbance by jumping over the gate, grabbing Taker and almost pulling him to the ground. The wrestlers behind him and from the bus windows were all watching horrified. When Taker got on the bus they expected him to be fuming and furious and when they ask him what he thought about that guy Taker totally no-sold the incident and responded "what guy?" :
> 
> ...


That video is insane! Those fans were crazy. Taker DID no-sell that but seriously, I don't know how he stayed so chill. The guy almost knocked him over. He should have beat the crap out of him. He'd have been justified.


----------



## ChrisPinwah! (May 22, 2014)

To BamBamJigelow. 

Firstly, I meant "tattooed" and not "tattoed". It was a typo, or is it too tough to figure out?

Secondly, Jeremy "Pip" Alexander used to curse Undertaker and call him "the tattooed guy". Geez, no conversation was taped, see? 

I think McCool left him for Undertaker so I understand the anger. However, the guy has now moved on and is married again.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

Taker is the man!


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lornestorm said:


> That video is insane! Those fans were crazy. Taker DID no-sell that but seriously, I don't know how he stayed so chill. The guy almost knocked him over. He should have beat the crap out of him. He'd have been justified.



To be fair tho taker must be his hero his reaction later in the video is like his life was complete!



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ChrisPinwah! (May 22, 2014)

However, I know very few in regards to the Michelle McCool- Pip Alexander relationship. Does anyone know anything that might be of interest?


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

This thread is full of WIN. Amazing stories. I hope they have a Legends Roundtable & several documentaries on Undertaker once he retires. The stories will be fantastic.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I like Teddy's attempt at defending himself; just let loose Mae Young b/c he's already fucked.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Not a story but I thought it was funny all the same.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Taker isn't the main person in this story but I'll post it anyway cus it's funny. 
Source: Edge HOF Speech
Taker, Edge, Vince, and somebody else i'm forgetting were staying the night at a hotel in Saudi Arabia. All the food Vince ate didn't agree with his stomach. So, they're all sitting in bed about to go to sleep, when all you here is a sly billionaire chuckle "huh-huh" as he let out a mustard gas fart, and Taker's eyes were really rolling in the back of his head.


----------



## BamBamJigelow (Apr 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Taker isn't the main person in this story but I'll post it anyway cus it's funny.
> Source: Edge HOF Speech
> Taker, Edge, Vince, and somebody else i'm forgetting were staying the night at a hotel in Saudi Arabia. All the food Vince ate didn't agree with his stomach. So, they're all sitting in bed about to go to sleep, when all you here is a sly billionaire chuckle "huh-huh" as he let out a mustard gas fart, and Taker's eyes were really rolling in the back of his head.


What? I haven't seen Edge's HOF speech yet but did he seriously talk on the stage in front of everyone about Vince farting? :dance I've heard that story before and I think they were all bunking together because they were in Iraq during the Tribute to the Troops.


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

Lornestorm said:


> That video is insane! Those fans were crazy. Taker DID no-sell that but seriously, I don't know how he stayed so chill. The guy almost knocked him over. He should have beat the crap out of him. He'd have been justified.


What guy? :taker

You can be cool, but you'll never be Undertaker "What Guy?" cool


----------



## Aaron510 (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah taker is an awesome guy.. True legend


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Taker is the fuckin man. This is the best thread here btw, love it!


----------



## BamBamJigelow (Apr 12, 2014)

Taker is a man who is slow to anger and is often very relaxed. One of the reasons he is so liked and respected backstage is because he's so calm and takes things in stride. He knows how to handle very stressful situations well. However he is fiercely protective of his privacy and his family and when he does get pissed off you better get the fuck away from him. 

In late 2008 a fan posted a video on youtube and linked it everywhere from an overseas tour. He had been stalking Undertaker and Michelle McCool all day and had shown up when they were eating, to and from the hotel, and after being told no more pictures and autographs he filmed them walking through the hotel and got right up close to Taker's face.

From the looks of it in the video Taker appears hostile right away upon seeing the fan around the corning filming again and shouting for an autograph. He orders Michelle to keep walking and issues a low, threatening "move." To the fan. It sounded like a dog growling and would have made anyone hightail it out of there. For some reason the fan remained clueless and kept the camera up close on them asking for an autograph. All the sudden you hear: 

Move... MOOOVE...... MOOOOOVVVVEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Taker freaked out and the fan jumps 3 feet in the air. Then the camera goes all crazy as Taker storms by. Fan claimed that Taker pushed him but it wasn't clear at that point, it might have just been a swipe at the camera. The wwe quickly and quietly had all the videos removed from youtube/other sites so it's not available anymore. I remember it as clear as day though. Hopefully the asshat fan learned his lesson. Sometimes it's not a good time and when the Deadman tells you to "move" you MOVE.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Why would u even wanna be remotely close to a guy 6'10 285+ with tattoos all over & in great physical shape. That recipe = a asskicking of epic portions .

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

96powerstroker said:


> Why would u even wanna be remotely close to a guy 6'10 285+ with tattoos all over & in great physical shape. That recipe = a asskicking of epic portions .
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Because people are idiots.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

subbed. :mark:


----------



## Doze (Apr 28, 2014)

Firstly not on topic but I was reading a while ago that people in the IWC were mad that taker and michelle got married saying she's just using him money and that the age gap is what makes it obvious.. but yet they had no problem with sara who is 36 atm so there was a age gap with her but they don't like to point that out because you know, the IWC is always right.

anyways about stories:



> During an interview with the late Paul Bearer (William Moody) in August 2012 PWTorch Livecast asked Bearer his thoughts on then WWE Champion CM Punk. Bearer reveled that The Undertaker gave CM Punk major endorsement in the WWE locker room during their introduction:
> 
> "C.M. Punk is a class act, and he's got it," Bearer exclusively told PWTorch editor Wade Keller. "I didn't meet Punk until I went back for that six-month run (2010-2011). I had watched him on television, of course, but I had never met him in-person before.
> 
> ...


----------



## Doze (Apr 28, 2014)

BamBamJigelow said:


> Taker is a man who is slow to anger and is often very relaxed. One of the reasons he is so liked and respected backstage is because he's so calm and takes things in stride. He knows how to handle very stressful situations well. However he is fiercely protective of his privacy and his family and when he does get pissed off you better get the fuck away from him.
> 
> In late 2008 a fan posted a video on youtube and linked it everywhere from an overseas tour. He had been stalking Undertaker and Michelle McCool all day and had shown up when they were eating, to and from the hotel, and after being told no more pictures and autographs he filmed them walking through the hotel and got right up close to Taker's face.
> 
> ...


Could you please link me the video, I've been looking for it for a while and I know somewhere it's on the internet but the original video got taken down by WWE, lol..


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

During an interview with the late Paul Bearer (William Moody) in August 2012 PWTorch Livecast asked Bearer his thoughts on then WWE Champion CM Punk. Bearer reveled that The Undertaker gave CM Punk major endorsement in the WWE locker room during their introduction:

"C.M. Punk is a class act, and he's got it," Bearer exclusively told PWTorch editor Wade Keller. "I didn't meet Punk until I went back for that six-month run (2010-2011). I had watched him on television, of course, but I had never met him in-person before.

"I'll never forget myself, Undertaker, Big Show, and a couple of other guys standing over in the corner just shooting the breeze. C.M. Punk came walking by and Taker says, 'Percy, have you ever met Punk?' I said, 'No, I havent.' Taker called him over there and he's very, very respectful to our business and to me for having never met me before.

"Taker introduced me to him and Taker's exact words to me were: 'Punk - he's one of us.' That was how I was introduced to C.M. Punk by The Undertaker. For him to say that about a talent, that just means everything in the world. And to say, 'He's one of us,' that just meant something to that little group that was there."

Great topic.
How come the same Taker who buried him for wearing shorts, and disrecpecting the business ( after saying Cena wears them too instead of showing respect to Taker) says nice things about him.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

I am 80% sure that undertaker was involved in this one:
DDP said that he and a couple of big wrestlers (taker and some other big guy) got stuck because their car had a problem. 
and they tried to stop cars so they will help them but nobody stopped and help them because they were scared because they were all big and scarry


----------



## BamBamJigelow (Apr 12, 2014)

Masquerade said:


> During an interview with the late Paul Bearer (William Moody) in August 2012 PWTorch Livecast asked Bearer his thoughts on then WWE Champion CM Punk. Bearer reveled that The Undertaker gave CM Punk major endorsement in the WWE locker room during their introduction:
> 
> "C.M. Punk is a class act, and he's got it," Bearer exclusively told PWTorch editor Wade Keller. "I didn't meet Punk until I went back for that six-month run (2010-2011). I had watched him on television, of course, but I had never met him in-person before.
> 
> ...


That's because the IWC claim of Taker burying Punk is bullshit. Years ago the WWE instilled a dress policy for their overseas tours when the company brands were seen altogether. Some of the older guys were trying to enforce that to some of the younger guys who were showing up wearing hoodies and ripped clothes and of course in IWC/dirtsheet speak that translates to "Undertaker buries Punk...but Cena wears shorts!!!" Punk was many things but he was not buried.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

BamBamJigelow said:


> That's because the IWC claim of Taker burying Punk is bullshit. Years ago the WWE instilled a dress policy for their overseas tours when the company brands were seen altogether. Some of the older guys were trying to enforce that to some of the younger guys who were showing up wearing hoodies and ripped clothes and of course in IWC/dirtsheet speak that translates to "Undertaker buries Punk...but Cena wears shorts!!!" Punk was many things but he was not buried.


WWE Hell in a Cell 2009 CM Punk vs The Undertaker begs to differ


----------



## Doze (Apr 28, 2014)

Masquerade said:


> WWE Hell in a Cell 2009 CM Punk vs The Undertaker begs to differ


Well Things could change and if you've seen the CM Punk Best In The World DVD, People said that after a while CM Punk got the respect of The Undertaker later on in their feud or something idk I haven't watched it in a while but it's something along that lines like the undertaker wasn't too fond of CM Punk before that.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

To be fair, CM PUNK doesnt really make a good first impression.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Masquerade said:


> WWE Hell in a Cell 2009 CM Punk vs The Undertaker begs to differ


Their streak match was possibly worse, burial-wise, for Punk.


----------



## BamBamJigelow (Apr 12, 2014)

RM Dandy said:


> Their streak match was possibly worse, burial-wise, for Punk.


:ti


----------



## Doze (Apr 28, 2014)

RM Dandy said:


> Their streak match was possibly worse, burial-wise, for Punk.


Well if in your mind he was buried then it failed because he was possibly the most over person in the WWE at that time besides Rock.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

RM Dandy said:


> Their streak match was possibly worse, burial-wise, for Punk.


Are you serious ? How is that you manage to come to that conclusion ?

This is a gem of a thread, I don't want to fuck it up by giving into CM Punk discussions. But we can talk about that till we get another story I guess.


----------



## Doze (Apr 28, 2014)

Masquerade said:


> Are you serious ? How is that you manage to come to that conclusion ?
> 
> This is a gem of a thread, I don't want to fuck it up by giving into CM Punk discussions. But we can talk about that till we get another story I guess.



I agree we can't let this turn into everyone arguing


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

MORE CALAWAY STORIES!!! :bow


----------



## Doze (Apr 28, 2014)

Needs more stories that I haven't heard I know there's stories that haven't been said because they get piled on in google i've seen some but don't feel like searching hours on end for.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

All Hope Is Gone said:


> Not a story but I thought it was funny all the same.


We never got to see a Undertaker-rooni.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

He Might be the only gimmick vince never watered down

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BamBamJigelow (Apr 12, 2014)

Yoshimitsu said:


> We never got to see a Undertaker-rooni.


This whole segment is fantastic. It's pretty much the only time we get to see Taker look innocent and unsuspecting. It's so funny watching him think that was the end of it when he told Booker about "gimmick infringement" and then as the Rock comes out it all begins to unravel. His face tells the whole story with each person coming out and he realizes it's one big rib on him. He just wanted the ring to open up and swallow him whole but he took it like a champ.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Anyone got a Link to it? I wanna see that

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

Undertaker? Who gives a shit! LOL!


----------



## Doze (Apr 28, 2014)

Alchemind said:


> Undertaker? Who gives a shit! LOL!


brony.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

96powerstroker said:


> Anyone got a Link to it? I wanna see that
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks im gonna enjoy this

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joeyp203 (Jun 14, 2014)

Great thread. We need more like these.


----------



## Doze (Apr 28, 2014)

Needs more stories though that haven't been told.


----------



## ArabGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

ArabGuy said:


> Bump


Don't bump old threads.


----------

